# Free 6kg Calor gas bottle



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

If anyone would like a 6kg Calor gas bottle, I've got one that's superfluous to requirement (empty, I'm afraid).

Free to the first one to pop over to our stand at the Shepton show this weekend.

(I also have free sweets...) 8) 

Steve


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Still here at Shepton with a free 6kg Calor gas bottle for anyone who wants it!

Steve


----------

